# GA: 9 year old Golden male at Walton



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw what a lovely boy. I hope he gets adopted.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

A volunteer from Wag Walton posted on SGD that a rescue is in the works for Sterling - no details. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a Beautiful boy!! Hope that some rescue comes through for him!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I just talked to a friend from the Lab board about this boy, she has a Lab rescue in GA and is going to meet this boy today. She knows of 2 rescues that will take him when he becomes available on Sat. if he doesn't already have a list of people wanting him. Thinking this one will be safe. :crossfing


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hali'sMom - I think you are correct that this guy will be safe. I e-mailed this morning and received a response from the director who advised there have been several inquiries on this boy and he would know more tomorrow. If no rescue or adopter comes through, I will be at their door first thing Saturday a.m. for this guy (not too far from me) as I have to meet a transporter later that day to take a lab up to S.C.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes - I think he's well covered. In addition to what was posted on SGD, I got an e-mail from a contact in Georgia who keeps me posted on Goldens there. She forwarded a message from Lexie at AGA that GRRA is working on Sterling and will take him if he is not reclaimed.

I'm thinking that someone must be looking for him - he sounds well trained and looks well fed and cared for. 

Hali's Mom - do you know Amanda (knine)?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Spartan Mom said:


> Yes - I think he's well covered. In addition to what was posted on SGD, I got an e-mail from a contact in Georgia who keeps me posted on Goldens there. She forwarded a message from Lexie at AGA that GRRA is working on Sterling and will take him if he is not reclaimed.
> 
> I'm thinking that someone must be looking for him - he sounds well trained and looks well fed and cared for.
> 
> Hali's Mom - do you know Amanda (knine)?


Yes, I do know Amanda 
and I too sent Sterling to GRRA and Low Country in SC and Adopta Golden of Atlanta.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Thanks for the update and Terry thanks for checking as well, I hope he is rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sterling*

Sterling is a beautiful boy!!!!

I hope he finds a good and loving home very soon.


----------

